# Vocaroo (Voices of the CWCki community)



## Niachu (Jun 5, 2013)

Seeing the Dramatic Reading thread, remembering a thread we had on the last cwcki forums and having just gotten a mic today, why not start another thread for people to record themselves talking/singing/JULAYing/whatever.   

Here I attempted a sing-along with Amy "Meow meow meow meow meow" Bouzaglo of Kitchen Nightmares fame. I don't hope to match her soft, dulcet tones but I am at least more fluent in cat.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo*

I've been thinking about recording myself singing while playing guitar because I just learned how to do that, but I don't think I'll be sharing my singing voice with that many people. I'm not that good at it. It's just something I do to make playing guitar more fun. Besides, the only songs I've been doing that for have been country songs, and I know how half the people here feel about country.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo*

This sounds great. I'm thinking that I might do my pikachu impression or something next time I'm home alone although I need to get a new mic when I get the chance.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 5, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GT9no8UNqM

Me singing this lyrical genius of a song (or at least an extended version of the chorus)

[youtube]xAOCnSKz-x8[/youtube]

It's addicting!


----------



## c-no (Jun 6, 2013)

Sounds rather interesting. I thought of recording my voice though it sounds abit high pitched or nasally. If I did attempt, I'd try to read a line from Chris but using my normal voice.


----------



## spaps (Jun 6, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LlY9WDpggT
I tried to quote Army of Darkness a few times, but I realized that I sound stupid if I speak in anything but a monotone. You lucky bastards and your not-monotones.


----------



## shutupman (Jun 6, 2013)

I am oft told I have a radio voice.
Give me some lines, and I'll recite them. QUICK THO, WHILE IM STILL DRUNK

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GLHyiZxQoj


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jun 10, 2013)

I do an obviously fake shitty accent while I read the first paragraph of that awful Harry Potter fanfiction, "My Immortal".

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PV90Fw2bm3

EDIT: I just realized I said "seventh grade" rather than "seventh year". Whoops. Oh well.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's mine

I'm reading the story below if you want to follow along.

Captain’s Log
I was at home playing my life upgrade when mama told me to go out and get her some q-sands.  I didn’t feel like going full tomgirl on my adventure so I just put on my anime wings and amnyfest ring.  I have so much STRESS because I don’t have a heartsweet or even gal pals in the area. The only time I got china (although I could have gotten a gal pal in high school if I wasn’t so naive) was from a Cherokian hooker. And I had to give her a gift basket that cost over 100 American dolla. That’s a lot of yen! But enough of this honest content, it’s too adultery


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 10, 2013)

I love GrandNumberOfPounds'.

Unfortunately I sound like a cross between Steve Guttenberg and Chris-chan and was banned from singing by the Holiday Inn band I used to play with because of that.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

My throat is too sore to do the pikachu voice so I read Rosechu's I am a Woman speech: Link.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IGs5Qr5ET6


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 10, 2013)

A lot of you guys have nice voices.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 10, 2013)

Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> My throat is too sore to do the pikachu voice so I read Rosechu's I am a Woman speech: Link.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IGs5Qr5ET6


Jeez, you sound NOTHING like I thought you would. I always kind of thought you either had a deeper voice that was just as soft, or a yooper accent considering you're from the midwest and all. Regardless, you sound adorable.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jun 10, 2013)

> Captain’s Log
> I was at home playing my life upgrade when mama told me to go out and get her some q-sands.  I didn’t feel like going full tomgirl on my adventure so I just put on my anime wings and amnyfest ring. I have so much STRESS because I don’t have a heartsweet or even gal pals in the area. The only time I got china (although I could have gotten a gal pal in high school if I wasn’t so naive) was from a Cherokian hooker. And I had to give her a gift basket that cost over 100 American dolla. That’s a lot of yen! But enough of this honest content, it’s too adultery



I tried.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s19z8uaQR3K1


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Hunger Mythos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, thank you.


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 11, 2013)

OK here I am, honestly on the mic I sound more like DrMusic2 than anyone else (blame it on me being surrounded by Brits and Australians from a young age!  )

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HHXKkuvrOu

And my mic sucks too, fucking MacBook that predates the dawn of Chris-chan gaining internet fame and maybe even the rise of the Aerostar from the backyard of 14 Branchland court.


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 11, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JUrX9UZmqr

Me again... 

And again regarding the Chandler Cars:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s083KZ93phFB


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jun 11, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s06hCgCbwA8F

I do some form of dramatic reading of this. I'm so sorry, everyone. It's short, but it's kind of NSFW.

http://trollpasta.wikia.com/wiki/Filthy ... st_Episode


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 12, 2013)

Invictus by W.E. Henley:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1kjkQv1OtyQ


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 12, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NKGeHcHLWm

I did a reading about Joshua Martinez according to Chris.


----------



## bradsternum (Jun 12, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s11n1JBVghAS

I made like a DJ.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's some more of my story:

When I got to McD’s to order the q-sands a young niggo was behind the counter. A JERK with a Buddha belly was in the Play Place talking to the kids in a high, soothing voice. A PEDOFORK! I looked to my right and two homos were holding hands and gazing into each other’s eyes. A van from the high school stopped by and some kids in wheelchairs came into the dining establishment.  These were some slow-in-da-minds stopping by for lunch from their vocational training. These things really gave me the prickly wicklies. 
I walked up to the counter and the niggo asked me for my order. I had a mental block. I couldn’t remember what mama wanted me to order. Oh, right! The q-sands! But then my iPhone rang and it was mama saying I should come home immediately. I gave her da update and told me to come home ASAP. I felt a twinge of STRESS. But there was a lady behind me who looked like one of my gal pals. I guess she was the teacher in charge of the slow-in-da-minds.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Jun 18, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HPbf3mMD2y

me reading THE HUEMN CENIPED 2: THE HUMEN MILIPEDE (sauce - is here

bgm provided by journey

my microphone wouldn' work so i recorded myself using my 3ds and then converted that shit to mp3 and uploaded to vocaroo


----------



## Prowldent (Jun 18, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vaqT0zTxO9

I read two of my favorite Chris quotes back to back.


----------



## teheviltwin (Jun 18, 2013)

For Ivy: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1iX13tNHaY0


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 18, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s15wdoOn1RpN


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well this gave me an excuse to test out my laptops mic. And fucking hell is it terrible. It sounds like its underwater or something. Like the shitty little tape recorder I had as a kid to record stupid shit had higher quality than this. 

I'm really boring and couldn't think of what to say, so I went with that "hate" speech from IHNMAIMS because it amuses me  

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0h11oTEu3E9

However, I now have a recording of me going on about how I hate people on the internet. This may prove useful in the future


----------



## Midnight Kissy Bull (Jun 19, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1dTeATEaexO

I saved the file I'd made with Vocaroo from the previous forum.

Now that I listen to my voice, it's only remarkable in the sense that I sound like a mix between a full-grown woman and a twelve-year-old boy.


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 19, 2013)

^ You sound like an ex-girlfriend of mine if she was American. She has a radio voice like that


----------



## Bgheff (Jun 22, 2013)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> > Captain’s Log
> > I was at home playing my life upgrade when mama told me to go out and get her some q-sands.  I didn’t feel like going full tomgirl on my adventure so I just put on my anime wings and amnyfest ring. I have so much STRESS because I don’t have a heartsweet or even gal pals in the area. The only time I got china (although I could have gotten a gal pal in high school if I wasn’t so naive) was from a Cherokian hooker. And I had to give her a gift basket that cost over 100 American dolla. That’s a lot of yen! But enough of this honest content, it’s too adultery
> 
> 
> ...



You sound just as I imagined you did.  Amazing.


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 22, 2013)

^ The voice of Satan is oddly soothing...


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Jun 22, 2013)

teheviltwin said:
			
		

> For Ivy: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1iX13tNHaY0



Sweet jesus, even when it's read in a normal, feminine voice that particular piece is still creepy as hell, brrrrr.


----------



## IcyHotWings (Jun 22, 2013)

Generic voice acting demo reel (Warning! A liiiiittle nsfw and REALLY cheesy)
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TDDzSME9Nq

A dramatic(?) reading of "CHRIS!!! CHANDLER!!!"
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fu9uzBcAsx


----------



## spaps (Jun 23, 2013)

I tried to do a "dramatic" reading of The Adventures of the One Free Hedgehog, an obvious troll fic trying to be Half Life: Full Life Consequences.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Tafvg13gRC
Sorry for the constant stuttering and pauses. It was hard to read this thing, and needed to take a few breaths.


----------



## ON 190 (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's a recording I did of gay Doug fanfic.


----------



## BT 075 (Oct 2, 2013)

This thread may not die. It is too fun. And I'm curious to hear some more voices!   

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1dzNy2nIbHB


----------



## Surtur (Oct 2, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1dmW4d1dCN9

My mic sucks


----------



## SlowInTheMinds (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm always a bit anxious when I speak to strangers online (suddenly my voice turns somewhat high-pitched), besides I can't come up with a phrase.

if someone gives me a phrase i'll try (with probably embarrassing results)


----------



## Globe (Oct 3, 2013)

Sure, I'll bite. I like my voice most days and the mic on my webcam only _kinda_ sucks. I can't think of any fanfics to do readings of, however, so I decided instead to read some of my favorite posts from this forum. The posts themselves are quoted and spoiler'ed beneath the vocaroo links. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Rinwdg6JzG


Spoiler






			
				GFYS said:
			
		

> It's _really_ not difficult to get sent to prison, for minor fuckups.  Especially if you fuck up with some regularity.  Without going into too much detail, I was _"compelled to pay a debt to society"_ for something that most people would only get a fine and maybe probation.  But, because - at that time - I was habitually rebelling against society, and constantly using my mental disability as an excuse, a judge saw fit to punish me to the fullest extent of the law to demonstrate that I can't always bet the farm on the disability card.  There's always gonna be someone who won't take it easy on a "exceptional individual," and they're not as uncommon as you think.  Ditto with prejudice against habitual fuckups, *especially during an election year*.  So, Chris playing the Autism Card can - and probably will - backfire, one of these days.
> 
> Chris' tendency to overreact, his strange behavior, and his tendency to flee can be easily mistaken as a threat.  As weak as we know he is, he _looks_ like he's 300 lbs., and dresses weird.  Frankly, he looks like what a child predator _should_ look like, in my mind.  To a parent of little kids, to a single woman, to elderly people, he might seem menacing.  Supposedly he mumbles to himself, he's always hiding behind an electronic device, he loiters, and he acts like he has something to hide.  That might also alert security guards, because they think he's stealing stuff.  A simple misunderstanding or a childish tantrum from someone like Chris could easily escalate into something serious.
> 
> ...






http://vocaroo.com/i/s10JDflQ03c8


Spoiler






			
				He Sets Me On Fire said:
			
		

> There aren't a lot of specifics for me, mostly because Chris's hi-jinx all seem like one continuous blob of embarrassment and failure.  It sickens me whenever he bashes homosexuals, only because he's bashing at a group that has had nothing to do with him.  It bothers me more than his racism, and I'm African American.  The difference is that his gay-bashing is _constant_.  He once refused to watch _Napoleon Dynamite_ because he thought "homo Andy Dick" was in it.  Again, these are people that have had nothing to do with Chris whatsoever, but he feels free to dump hate on them.  Oh, also, remember the recording he made just prior to going into the Game Place, in hopes of getting Snyder to lift his ban?  Chris mentioned that he thought Synder was a Jew.  Oh, not that he was racist; he was just "putting that out there."
> 
> Now some may feel that anger at Chris is a waste of time, or A-logging.  I can't agree.  Chris is not Hitler, we know this.  He's still _Christian Chandler_, however.  He is a disgusting public nuisance who stirs up crap and then runs away when it gets him in trouble.  There are far too many serial killers, corrupt politicians, bloody dictators, and predatory businesspeople out there for anyone to say that Chris is the worst human being in the world; he's not.  He is, however, the worst Chris he can be.  Are there others like him?  Oh, heavens, I'm sure there are too many to name.  _But Chris jumped up and down and shouted for attention._  That's the thing.  Anthony Logatto is a dork.  That Gingers-Have-Souls kid is a dork. David Gonterman is a dork.  We can look at their vlogs, blogs, A-logs, and artwork, and see that they have a bunch of anti-social, bizarre, and just plain stupid ways of looking at things.  Sure, there may be some begging, some racism, sexism, misplaced anger, and literally retarded ways of looking at the world.  But the point of their output is to show the world their perspective (particularly since it wouldn't seem that a lot of people listen to them IRL).
> 
> ...






http://vocaroo.com/i/s0sEJH6xVCNx


Spoiler






			
				Tubular Monkey said:
			
		

> This idiot has nothing going on in his life.  The only pitiable thing about Chris is that he is too insane to realize that what he is doing is absolute nonsense.  And I do mean insane.  Chris is not living on the same planet as anybody else - not even Hoardzilla.  How useless must his life be if he has nothing to spend his time on except feeling sorry for himself and indulging in childish revenge fantasies?  What a worthless existence.  Wake up, hate.  Eat McDonald's, hate.  Play vidya, hate.  Go to sleep.  Repeat.  This is a plane spiraling into the ocean.  An angry fuckwit at his very finest.
> 
> A burden to anyone who has been unfortunate enough to know him.  Nothing but a pathetic liability.  Before anyone says A-Log, tell me how I'm wrong.


----------



## Surtur (Oct 3, 2013)

SlowInTheMinds said:
			
		

> I'm always a bit anxious when I speak to strangers online (suddenly my voice turns somewhat high-pitched), besides I can't come up with a phrase.
> 
> if someone gives me a phrase i'll try (with probably embarrassing results)





> And Shepherds we shall be For thee, my Lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from Thy hand Our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands. So we shall flow a river forth to Thee And teeming with souls shall it ever be. In Nomeni Patri Et Fili Spiritus Sancti.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Oct 3, 2013)

My Pikachu voice is super rusty but I tried:   
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0D94xztg4Hn


----------



## pickleniggo (Oct 3, 2013)

Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> My Pikachu voice is super rusty but I tried:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0D94xztg4Hn



Oh my god, that was adorable!


----------



## c-no (Oct 3, 2013)

After seeing this thread a couple times, I decided to pitch in.
Here is my voice, quoting Chris from CWC's Second Message.
http://vocaroo.com/delete/s18i3uUKTakL/68dd3a41cf375987
Honestly, hearing my own voice, I can't help but wonder if my voice could have the quality of a lol-cow.


----------



## c-no (Oct 3, 2013)

Here's one more Vocaroo I want to share: Me trying to act like a love-shy.
http://vocaroo.com/delete/s0EjNyjTn5r7/355f2c6e09ee70ed
Do to how my voice sounds, I thought of recording my voice, acting like a love-shy.


----------



## LM 697 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have decided to finally share my true and honest voice.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dmNEh0jy50


----------



## c-no (Oct 3, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/delete/s15ZSJtCyrbU/fdede55d346c8cf8
One last vocaroo for me to do. It's Dale Gribble's lines from a King of the Hill poop called "No Meal for Ol' Beal"
[youtube]XrJAYOmOFTo[/youtube] For anyone who wants to see the video.


----------



## c-no (Oct 3, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> I have decided to finally share my true and honest voice.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dmNEh0jy50


  HULK HOGAN WOULD PROUD! HULKAMANIA!!!!


----------



## Niachu (Oct 3, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> After seeing this thread a couple times, I decided to pitch in.
> Here is my voice, quoting Chris from CWC's Second Message.
> http://vocaroo.com/delete/s18i3uUKTakL/68dd3a41cf375987
> Honestly, hearing my own voice, I can't help but wonder if my voice could have the quality of a lol-cow.



You should sing your signature. That's what you should do.


----------



## c-no (Oct 3, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://vocaroo.com/delete/s1s7KH2LIlRT/a82f224571dc353d. I did it Niachu. Are you happy now? To be serious, I wonder how bad my singing would be since my signature came from a song.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Oct 3, 2013)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> Hunger Mythos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, thank you!


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 3, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason, I thought you'd sound just like the song.

Oooooh, how wrong I was.


----------



## c-no (Oct 3, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well which song do you mean, the one with He-Man or the original version? To be serious, I just think I'm a bad singer but if I did sound like the song, well I need an instrumental version to see how I do.


----------



## The Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

My contribution. Forgive my stuttering in a couple places.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1kMpVn5awZB


----------



## The Dude (Oct 5, 2013)

Another one I made. This is pretty fun!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VnX4JmxwsC


----------



## ON 190 (Oct 7, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Another one I made. This is pretty fun!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VnX4JmxwsC



Suck it.


----------



## The Dude (Oct 7, 2013)

flossman said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mm, yeah.


----------



## Globe (Oct 19, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s03iXfr66jFm


Spoiler






			
				GFYS said:
			
		

> His sexist and misogynistic tendencies, topped with all of the surreal and hilarious failures throughout his public life, seems to draw the ire of many women.  He was actually a big topic of discussion with several other girls and women on a women's self defense and martial arts forum, which has never had a history of studying lolcows.  To a guy, I suspect Chris just seems like a train wreck; a joke; some fat sod to laugh at and/or pity.  To women, he's a train wreck that is aiming to take you down with it; someone who would love to take advantage of you; someone who sees women as objects, which makes his affronts more personal.  At least, that's how I felt when I first started reading up on him.  To me, he was a manbaby sex predator...  I was convinced he was a serial rapist in the making, until it became apparent he was an impotent failure in every single possible way.  Now, I accept that if anyone in a Christian Weston Chandler saga is getting raped, it's almost certainly going to be Chris.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Oct 19, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uNxNiA3BZz

I read a bunch of really weird shit I found on ED. (Don't worry, it's not too NSFW)


----------



## c-no (Oct 19, 2013)

PvtRichardCranium said:
			
		

> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uNxNiA3BZz
> 
> I read a bunch of really weird shit I found on ED. (Don't worry, it's not too NSFW)


Seeing as how you did that, I may as well try but by using a quote of a few lol-cows instead.
http://vocaroo.com/delete/s0Vp9p3Ox68s/a39a5410a16d5c3d
I do stutter at one point or another and the guys I pick are CWC, ADF, Unknown Autobot, and A-Log.


----------



## Picklepower (Oct 19, 2013)

I sound really young, I am 22



			
				KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> > Captain’s Log
> > I was at home playing my life upgrade when mama told me to go out and get her some q-sands.  I didn’t feel like going full tomgirl on my adventure so I just put on my anime wings and amnyfest ring. I have so much STRESS because I don’t have a heartsweet or even gal pals in the area. The only time I got china (although I could have gotten a gal pal in high school if I wasn’t so naive) was from a Cherokian hooker. And I had to give her a gift basket that cost over 100 American dolla. That’s a lot of yen! But enough of this honest content, it’s too adultery
> 
> 
> ...



You have a cute voice  

I kept mine as brief as possible cuz I hate my voice, it sounds fucking retarded LOL


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 19, 2013)

One rule, I'm not gonna upload anything in English.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tBJjwMPTaC

"Привет. Это Рэд, и Я собаке."


----------



## Picklepower (Oct 19, 2013)

Actually no, listen to this, as I read the sexiest chapter of the Bible. I'm sure this will make all of you moist.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Tspn85A6Fu

I hope this excites some ducks.

in it I said verse, I meant chapter, who cares lol.


----------



## DH 384 (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, I saw that the thread got bumped and I'd figure that I'd do something of my own. So I did 1/3 of a dramatic reading of an incredibly dumb creepypasta called Sonic.exe. All the way down to it's hyper-realistic blood. Here's a link to the original creepypasta (don't worry, it's not scary and there aren't any screamer images with it). http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/Sonic_._exe

Anyway, here's my take on it (music and sfx are included on occasion with the upload at specific points to make it more interesting to listen to). Hope it comes out well, this is really the first online test of my headset...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s07kEiWh8JuQ

Hope you guys enjoy it/think it's alright/don't really care.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 19, 2013)

Liquid Squirtle said:
			
		

> Well, I saw that the thread got bumped and I'd figure that I'd do something of my own. So I did 1/3 of a dramatic reading of an incredibly dumb creepypasta called Sonic.exe. All the way down to it's hyper-realistic blood. Here's a link to the original creepypasta (don't worry, it's not scary and there aren't any screamer images with it). http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/Sonic_._exe
> 
> Anyway, here's my take on it (music and sfx are included on occasion with the upload at specific points to make it more interesting to listen to). Hope it comes out well, this is really the first online test of my headset...
> 
> ...


I thought you'd sound more dudebro. Only slightly more dudebro, though. You still sound pretty dudebro.


----------



## exball (Oct 19, 2013)

Liquid Squirtle said:
			
		

> Well, I saw that the thread got bumped and I'd figure that I'd do something of my own. So I did 1/3 of a dramatic reading of an incredibly dumb creepypasta called Sonic.exe. All the way down to it's hyper-realistic blood. Here's a link to the original creepypasta (don't worry, it's not scary and there aren't any screamer images with it). http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/Sonic_._exe
> 
> Anyway, here's my take on it (music and sfx are included on occasion with the upload at specific points to make it more interesting to listen to). Hope it comes out well, this is really the first online test of my headset...
> 
> ...


You don't sound all that baked. Are you the real Liquid Squirtle or some danged IMPOSTOR!


----------



## LM 697 (Oct 19, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1IJuBvR4suU


----------



## exball (Oct 19, 2013)

I found Compy's true and honest voice.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RxhcC269zn


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 20, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> Actually no, listen to this, as I read the sexiest chapter of the Bible. I'm sure this will make all of you moist.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Tspn85A6Fu
> 
> ...



Now _heres_ a voice I totally didn't see coming. I expected you to have a higher pitch especially since you said you sound young.


----------



## Dormiebasne (Oct 20, 2013)

(In English) A reading of Thomas Hardy's short poem "Nobody Comes"

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QwkGBgQzVK

I tried my best to say everything in the same way I normally say things in my accent. Though, I note that my pronunciation of "again" is different from my usual practice of just saying "a-gin", since I say it more like "a gain" here. 

The poem itself: http://www.victorianweb.org/authors/har ... comes.html

(In Spanish) Juan Ramon Jimenez' poem "Nada", which I can only find as the preface to Carmen Laforet's novel _Nada_. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hMysIeo66y

The poem itself:
http://nadiesalvoelcrepusculo.blogspot. ... spana.html


So there's my voice.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 15, 2013)

Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> My Pikachu voice is super rusty but I tried:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0D94xztg4Hn



Pretty good.

But can you do a _Sonichu_ voice?


----------



## RV 229 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd post something but I don't really know what to say.


----------



## Globe (Nov 18, 2013)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I'd post something but I don't really know what to say.





			
				Bluffs McFattass said:
			
		

> Yep, the trolls know most of what went on in the court room yesterday; it is confirmed that two of them were in there, going by the online names of "Cyan" and "Indigo". Rob recognized them both, and informed them that their trolling stupid presence is noted and known. I have also found their transcribed, personal reports on the Cwcki Forum, and they have a 23 second video on YouTube of them driving by the courthouse and holding up the day's "New York Times" paper, titled "CyanIndigo", same as their account name. And they quoted me in calling Snyder "thieving and lying"; I had actually said "Bribing and lying".
> Anyway, we ALL know of them, and they will be brought in regardless of currently being in Or outside of Virginia or even the United States of America.


----------



## RV 229 (Nov 18, 2013)

Globe said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, but it's not my fault if quoting an retard will make me sound like one.  
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CazPqUM5YY



			
				Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> My Pikachu voice is super rusty but I tried:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0D94xztg4Hn


http://vocaroo.com/i/s04FyuxQ6YAn


----------



## c-no (Nov 20, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/delete/s025tr6SgRaG/bb9d24429c48ba47
Me trying to read Chris' last facebook post in a voice that I try to make similar to Chris.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 17, 2014)

I read a bit from the Gratest Pokemon Master


Spoiler












http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pv6DoLW8ez


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 17, 2014)

A cutting loosely based upon Garth Marenghi's Darkplace.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JCEbyyx8x0


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 17, 2014)

After breaking the ice in the other thread, I was just itching for another reading and to characterize around. So I read out a chapter from my Pokemon Fanfic. (and yes, I am absolutely crazy for writing this. But trust me, there are things much, much worse)

http://akantonretelling.blogspot.com/2011/12/chapter-69-insert-pointless-new.html
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1idQQoilDGY


----------



## exball (Apr 18, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> After breaking the ice in the other thread, I was just itching for another reading and to characterize around. So I read out a chapter from my Pokemon Fanfic. (and yes, I am absolutely crazy for writing this. But trust me, there are things much, much worse)
> 
> http://akantonretelling.blogspot.com/2011/12/chapter-69-insert-pointless-new.html
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1idQQoilDGY


108 chapters? Where do you even find the inspiration to write so much?


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 18, 2014)

He has a lot of free time.


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Apr 18, 2014)

This is one of the funniest things on the Internet IMO.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0eyacXAHmsG

More here: http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/mixmaster/2011/08/holy_chinese_batman_batman.php


----------



## The Fair Lady (Apr 18, 2014)

Some thing that I found a while ago.



Spoiler



James was excited to be starting his first day of work. At least, he would have been excited if he had been hired by anything other than McDonald's. Fucking McDonald's, of course. Whatever. Work was work, money was money. He sighed heavy, fidgeted with his name tag and walked in.

He approached the desk and eyed up the skinny pale cashier. "Hi, my name is: Brett". Tired, apathetic, almost angry looking. Goddammit, James thought, this is going to be me in about two months. He put on his best plastic smile and said "Hey, uh, is Brad here?" The guy known only as Brett craned his neck and hollered "BRAD!"

A balding man in one of those very fucking gay fry cook hats, a bow tie, and an apron walked out from behind the vast silver equipment one can see in a fast food restaurant but not know what the fuck they do. He smiled, sort of. 

"You must be-" Brad glanced at his name tag "-James." James nodded. 

Asshole. 

Brad nodded in return, probably thinking the same thing. "Follow me."

Brad led James into a cramped area. There wasn't much, but it was still cramped. James stared at the floor. He'd probably drop a lot of burgers on the floor, on purpose, then give them to the customer. The unknowing, poor bastard customer. Brad was rambling. 

"Okay, so, you'll be working the drive-thru." Brad pointed to everything as he named it off. "This is the fryer. You fry shit in it. Don't try and burn your hands or try to kill yourself." He looked at James. "It doesn't work." James nodded. "That's the soda fountain. That's where you get soda from. That's the window. That's where the assholes come and you give them their food. That's the sink. Wash shit in there. And that's the Skull of Regret." What.

James stared at the thing. It was just a skull. Two empty eye sockets above an empty, uh, nose socket? Teeth, crooked and some missing, formed the shit-eating grin that only a skull could pull off.

"And here's the straws. Alllll the straws." James was still staring when Brad came into his view with two fucking hands full of straws. James opened his mouth to ask "What the fuck kind of fucking McDonald's fucking has a fucking skull over the fucking sink fuck?" but all that dribbled out was "Uh".

Brad stared at James for a bit too long. He glanced up at the skull, then back to James. "Oh, the skull, right? Of course. See, it lets out a blood-curdling scream if you forget something in an order." 

James looked blankly at Brad. Are you fucking serious? "Which will probably happen. It's never not screamed." He could only respond with "Okay." 

Brad threw a hand full of straws at him. 

Asshole. 

"Don't forget the straws." 

Brad handed him a very fucking gay fry cook hat of his own and walked away. James peeled a straw off of his face.

The first customer rolled through the lot and placed his order. James pressed all the buttons and sounded as polite as he could. 

So far so good, I guess. Easy. Worth minimum wage. I guess.

The customer pulled up to the window. He stuffed the burger, ketchup, and other ridiculously unhealthy shit into the paper bag and handed it to the customer. That was when James heard the most horrible fucking screeching in his life.

It was a sound like a thousand cats clawing on a chalkboard, all trying to sing along with a Kesha song, amplified three million times. James slammed his hands over his ears and pointed his faux laser vision up at the skull, whose jaw was now slightly ajar. Its jaw creaked shut and the sound stopped. He cautiously moved his hands away. The skull's jaw wobbled downward, and it spoke in a strangely normal voice:

"You forgot the fries." 

The customer looked in his bag. "You did." 

I'm gonna fucking love this job. 

The customer handed back his bag. James threw some frozen fries into the fryer and waited. The skull started that God-awful wailing again. He glared back up at it. 

"You forgot to salt the fries." 

James grabbed the big fucking salt shaker and began to salt the greasy little bastards. 

Shit, a bone is giving me orders. It screeched again. Fucking WHAT NOW. 

"Also they are now overcooked." 

He threw out the fries, cooked new ones, AND SALTED THEM. He gave them to the customer and they were on their merry obese way.

The whole week went just like that. "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH. You forgot the ketchup." Throw the ketchup in the bag. "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH. You forgot their drink." Fill up the cup. "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH. You forgot the dipping sauce." Put the fucking sauce in the fucking bag. "AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH. YOU FORGOT THE OTHER DRINK." If that fucking skull had a fucking neck, James would probably be doing his very fucking best to fucking break it. He could have swore every time he moved, even when not at work, he heard some asshole going "AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH. You forgot to bend your knees." FUCK.

The first day back to work, on the very first order, James intended on getting everything right. He took the customer's order and even sounded cheery. The order was up. Burger, no pickles, in wrapper, in bag, ONE DOWN. Fries, large, in carton, in bag, TWO DOWN. Sauces, BAM. Drink, diet, no ice, in cup, all in the customers hand. Fuck yeah. The customer was pretty flabbergasted. "Talk about fast and friendly service! Thanks!"

James stared at the skull. I dare you, I fucking dare you. 

The skull's jaw creaked slightly. No sound. He felt like the greatest fucking fry cook EVER. To be fair, he was. He dealt with a screaming cuntwad skull and asshole customers. James thought he deserved a raise for that. The skull did not agree, and started howling once more.

He ripped his very fucking gay fry cook hat off his head and slammed it on the ground. "Come ON!" James yelled at the skull, which stopped immediately. "I got everything right. Fast, perfect, it was flawless! I even fucking smiled. I forgot nothing." 

James huffed, and the skull's mouth opened slightly. Then closed. Then it opened again.

"You have forgotten your college degree. You have forgotten your parents. You have forgotten to say 'I love you'. You have forgotten to take that trip to Europe with your girlfriend." The skull paused. "Ex-girlfriend. In all your training, your preparations and job searching, you have forgotten to live your life." 

James gave the skull a glare that was fucking intense enough to melt glass. Fuck you, skull. No matter how right you are. Fuck. You.

"Also, you forgot the straw." The skull started screaming again. James felt a bundle of light plastic things hit the back of his head. Brad was reloading behind him. 

"WHAT DID I TELL YOU?" 

The wailing continued and several more barrages of straws hit James.



http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HAOkXGbPvC


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 18, 2014)

exball said:


> 108 chapters? Where do you even find the inspiration to write so much?



It was a very long story told from the perspective of multiple characters.

Most of it was written in 2011, when I was unemployed and had just moved back to the islands.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoiler: A bunch of spergin details



Read another chapter. I didn't post this in the General Thread where I originally talked about the fanfic. As I established using the "Word of God" powers, this story is taking place during the Kanto Saga that aired way back in 1999-2000, and thus, Ash Ketchum and his friends drop in from time to time.

Jake is me.

Team Rocket's voices are terrible, I know. Jessie's voice isn't right at all, and while I barely got James down, Meowth, I decided to take on in a totally new direction. I based Meowth off of his Japanese voice, being the unashamed weaboo I am. I don't get why they didn't try go for an actual "What you expect a talking cat to sound like" voice the Japanese version did, instead of this weird "Gangster Brooklyn" thing our Meowth got.



http://akantonretelling.blogspot.com/2011/08/chapter-42-forever-mystery.html
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bMNE3YWDsA

And yes, I fucked up big time at the end, but screw that, I wasn't going to waste another 8 minutes of my life re-doing it.


----------



## Zim (Apr 19, 2014)

Injecting bad jokes into your brain at the speed of sound.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1SXp6OtK5PW


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 19, 2014)

A dramatic reading of a Dragon Quest III fanfic too bad there isn't another chapter...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FsfHv27AsR

https://www.fanfiction.net/s/3965158/1/A-Boy-Named-Taco


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 19, 2014)

Another reading from the Gratest Pokemon Master

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1WGYD64yed8


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 20, 2014)

Spoiler: Spergy details



As I mentioned, I'm not afraid to have my villains in a story about Pokemon perform terrorist acts and using their Pokemon to harm human beings. The terrorist attack at the Rocket Casino (not the "Game Corner") wound up being a turning point and where things really started to fall in place in the story. When I recorded this, I fucked up a few times, but I thankfully didn't fuck up the most important scene, the introduction of the Human-Type Pokemon, which plays a major theme in how it was science that is destroying the world.



http://akantonretelling.blogspot.com/2011/05/chapter-16-iso.html
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0vTUh1K6q4Q


----------



## The Dude (Apr 21, 2014)

A pretty inebriated Dude addresses the CWCki Forums. Though I did record this in my driveway I did not drive while intoxicated. I drank at home and went to my car to record it so as not to wake anyone.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xqe2v4xqTT


----------



## Broder Daniel (Apr 21, 2014)

I sing "So Need A Cute girl"
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dGus0ieY89


----------



## The Dude (Apr 21, 2014)

The Dude said:


> A pretty inebriated Dude addresses the CWCki Forums. Though I did record this in my driveway I did not drive while intoxicated. I drank at home and went to my car to record it so as not to wake anyone.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xqe2v4xqTT



Oh hell. Just went back an listened to this. What did I do? Why didn't anyone stop me?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 22, 2014)

Some otherkin wolfaboo silliness
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ucQJ2r9mQ2


Spoiler











And another post by the same wolfaboo otherkin 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1dgjBweiiQk


Spoiler


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm a little sick right now, so this may be even more inferior.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZimLCLTXe9
http://akantonretelling.blogspot.com/2012/02/chapter-72-secrets-kept.html

http://vocaroo.com/i/s06UNdqbeZQy
http://akantonretelling.blogspot.com/2012/10/chapter-91-beginning-of-initiation.html

By the way, in this story, Jessie, James and Meowth eventually get fired from Team Rocket and move to the "Southern Islands" to become Ferry Operators.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0OzMvrFzcZz
http://akantonretelling.blogspot.com/2011/09/chapter-49-seafoam-caverns-and-progress.html

I really took my time to develop my main antagonist, didn't I?


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 28, 2014)

So I did a thing I guess.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mj2sM769nr

Lyrics:


Spoiler



Дождь, звонкой пеленой наполнил небо, майский дождь. 
Гром, прогремел по крышам, распугал всех кошек гром. 
Я открыл окно и веселый ветер разметал все на столе: 
Глупые стихи, что писал я в душной и унылой пустоте.

Грянул майский гром и веселье бурною, пьянящею волной окатило 
"Эй, вставай-ка, и попрыгай вслед за мной". 
Выходи во двор и по лужам бегай хоть до самого утра. 
Посмотри как носится смешная и святая детвора.



Translated:


Spoiler



Rain draped the sky in a bright shroud. May's rain. 
Thunder hammered along the rooftops, thunder scared all the cats away. 
I opened the window, and a merry wind scattered everything on my desk - 
Silly poems that I was writing in a clammy and miserable emptiness. 

May's thunder roared, and joy, in a stormy, intoxicating wave, 
Rolled over: "Hey, get up, and jump in after me! 
Get out into the yard and hop around the puddles till morning, if you want, - 
Look at how the funny, blessed children are running about.



Eastern Europeans of this forum, feel free to laugh at my mispronunciations.


----------



## Colress (Jul 20, 2014)

time to bamp. so i'm actually kind of a singer in a way, dual-lingual, but with many voices.


Spoiler: Rosetta



http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DorsLgeX8d
No specific vocal profile.
Original is Rosetta by Mili.





Spoiler: Utopiosphere



http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ee7nQmCXc8
Tried to replicate Concordia like I've sung it before.
Original is Utopiosphere by Mili.





Spoiler: Seirankeppuroku



http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wEaWCyoLK2
I swear to god, this is how I normally sing. Please beware I am absurdly over the top. Under the name PULSE.
Original is Seirankeppuroku by Ali Project.
Note: I fucked up a lot.





Spoiler: Chinkonshou



http://vocaroo.com/i/s0V0zf3NUPWs
A/V profile.
Original is Chinkonshou by Ali Project.





Spoiler: Arabiya Layla Gendan



http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cfp6dj75nv
Another PULSE one, but my heartburn got so bad I can't quite get it sounding.. PULSE-y.
Original by Ali Project.





Spoiler: My face went numb.



http://vocaroo.com/i/s0TC3ClmTxuW
No specific vocal profile.
Original is Wakai Sisya Kara Requim by Ali Project.





Spoiler: Bonus - I can't fucking speak French.



http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rAgU5T4LZK
Tried to use Nolty?
Original is Nous Deux C'est Pour La Vie by Ali Project.


----------



## Iä! Iä! (Jul 20, 2014)

My piss-poor Arnie impersonation.


----------



## bradsternum (Jul 20, 2014)

http://picosong.com/YEtM/ I got bored and recorded Sweet Transvestite from Rocky Horror. Howdy yall, no shame.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jul 22, 2014)

Based on a Star Wars tabletop RPG I once played back in 2000, when Episode 1 was still popular. Guess which one is me? Since there was a lot of voices I needed to put on, my voice cracked at the end, and I needed to cough a few.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1fIX5xie9I3

This is what you do when you go to retard academy.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 25, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1W4z9gHuffy


----------



## EDFHemlock (Jul 25, 2014)

Here is mine: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1RJXXK3yZ6r


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 25, 2014)

bungholio said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1W4z9gHuffy



http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KR7Zkxcj6x


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 26, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uh6kCa0Ws7


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 26, 2014)

bungholio said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uh6kCa0Ws7



whats a love letter??


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jul 26, 2014)

any time any of you spergs are in chat and see me type "ew" this is what you should hear this in your head:  
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RcZZZwcbdj


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 26, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> any time any of you spergs are in chat and see me type "ew" this is what you should hear this in your head:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RcZZZwcbdj



girl you ound like mouse


----------



## CatParty (Jul 26, 2014)

bungholio said:


> girl you ound like mouse



She tiny


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 26, 2014)

she tiny and little. im drunk


----------



## CatParty (Jul 26, 2014)

bungholio said:


> she tiny and little. im drunk




Dude drink in NYC!!!


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am NOT SHORT. I am LARGER FIRM.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 26, 2014)

CatParty said:


> Dude drink in NYC!!!



augh yeah.

just tell me the dates


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 27, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1k7YjZDCrx4


----------



## Oglooger (Jul 28, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JUYE9EjT7F


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 28, 2014)

So I finally said something. It's one of my favorite lines ever. I live near Philadelphia so I sound pretty gross.  

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MSxYa8pDcA


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 28, 2014)

bungholio said:


> So I finally said something. It's one of my favorite lines ever. I live near Philadelphia so I sound pretty gross.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1MSxYa8pDcA



http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KR7Zkxcj6x


----------



## Tavern Explorer (Jul 29, 2014)

Reading a conspiracy of epic proportions http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Z1H5r9gzdb muh voice hurts


----------



## Descent (Jul 30, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YxtKHu4d6a
From this goddamn post. Thanks littlebiscuits 
I tried to do it in a sexy voice, but it was hard enough trying not to laugh.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 30, 2014)

Descent said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YxtKHu4d6a
> From this goddamn post. Thanks littlebiscuits
> I tried to do it in a sexy voice, but it was hard enough trying not to laugh.



Way to break character Descent. It was really informative until you broke up laughing. 1/10


----------



## Zim (Jul 30, 2014)

Descent said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YxtKHu4d6a
> From this goddamn post. Thanks littlebiscuits
> I tried to do it in a sexy voice, but it was hard enough trying not to laugh.


I for one think your read through was very smexy.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Aug 2, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1W75DtoHzDI

Chicken Nugger


----------



## Dee (Aug 2, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1W75DtoHzDI
> 
> Chicken Nugger


Guys do yourselves all a favor and listen to this <3omg


----------



## Tavern Explorer (Aug 14, 2014)

Randomly flipping through the bible and I found this story  http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VvDROxdukd


----------



## applecat (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been meaning to do a reading from 50 Shades of Chicken (http://www.amazon.com/Fifty-Shades-Chicken-Parody-Cookbook/dp/0385345224) for a while. Enjoy. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0nya1Otq5wA


----------



## The Zookeeper (Aug 17, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x41xM0BOLG

Me reading a story


----------



## applecat (Aug 23, 2014)

Words of truth from @Ronald Raygun 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Ue8izKWP38


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 28, 2014)

I sing the National Anthem to the Bahamas

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wTl9VeJy7u


----------



## RetardBus (Aug 28, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1K9PWRtEsUT

I posted this on chat a few days ago. One of my favorite Trevor Philips quotes from Grand Theft Auto V.


----------



## RV 229 (Aug 28, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vutj026iuE
Read a quote that shows up in the forum header.

Edit: I did more.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Co405uFPy4


----------



## Pine Tar (Sep 6, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jx1Z07PKkO

Me as Robotnik.


----------



## natfoxxfiends (Sep 12, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1J7NyaprM0K

Dad does impressions of lolcows for his daughter (i hadn't listened to Jay's voice long enough before recording this so sorry if it comes out stupid).


----------



## Pine Tar (Sep 25, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0u41w4tBHW1

https://encyclopediadramatica.es/An...anfiction/The_World's_Luckiest_Guy/Main_story

My reading of A-Log's Prologue to "The World's Luckiest Guy"

And yes, the mispronunciation of Prologue is intentional.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 30, 2014)

@CompyRex 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0zry6L7Ypy3


----------



## Overcast (Oct 3, 2014)

What the hell. Here's mine:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1t9tFfp8ON8

A quote from the final boss of Persona 3.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 5, 2014)

Concerning Chris and Barb incest.

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/chris-and-incest.4084/

http://vocaroo.com/i/s03zjQ5CBx1S


----------



## Strelok (Oct 5, 2014)

Fuck it here we go. Finished watching Breaking Bad a few days ago, so i decided to do the Ozzymandias poem that Cranston recited to hype up the final season

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Uwm5rKXclG


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 8, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s02MApju9CHd

/cow/ was wrong, Tubular Monkey isn't A-Log, I am!


----------



## Sanic (Nov 9, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0BRhTYzmzpU

I'm a tad bit drugged up, so please excuse my slowness and raspy voice.


----------



## applecat (Dec 26, 2014)

For @Hunger Mythos. N-no bully.  

oh god please no bully


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 26, 2014)

applecat said:


> For @Hunger Mythos. N-no bully.
> 
> oh god please no bully


Too late.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm a dork.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 26, 2014)

I was told I would be awesome for doing this.


----------



## The Knife (Dec 26, 2014)

I sang a song for Corgmas!


----------



## The Knife (Dec 26, 2014)

I forgot Applecatakah happens at the same time as Corgmas:


----------



## PsychedelicDiamond (Dec 27, 2014)

I like my voice. Do you like my voice?


(The poem is A-sitting on a gate. It's from Alice Through The Looking Glass.)


----------



## Le Bateleur (Dec 28, 2014)

Slightly tangential, but I made a track which samples a vocaroo recorded by applecat:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fnemo-nowak%2Fcafe-julay-feat-applecat


----------



## Mexichu (Dec 28, 2014)

At least my english is not as broken as Chris's.


----------



## Sanic (Dec 29, 2014)

Me and my brother got high and recorded campaign videos for Lolcow of the Year. 

My brother is CWC in the first one. I'm Jace and he's Eli in the second.

------------------

Vote for Chris


Vote for Jace


----------



## Tavern Explorer (Dec 30, 2014)

I recently got this through a spooky email from an email that wasn't an email but a ghost. The ghost shoot me blood and I died but then I read this and the devil said I had to post it to come back to life. TRIGGER WARNING: VERY LONG, VERY SCARY

And here is the dramatic reading of the nug  masterpiece, "Broke on Broke Crime: On Black and Brown Living and Unity."


----------



## Golly (Jan 29, 2015)

TJ inspired me last night. Thank you based @Cowlick.
Since vocaroo doesn't work so well here:  I made a picosong.
Lovingly lifted from  The title song from "Gigi"


Spoiler: In case my diction gets muddled



*He’s a dolt!
Just a dolt!
Still shitposting in his thread
Vainly wishing it were dead
Through ad hominem and
Lies and/or a mix
He’s grotesque!
So grotesque!
With a crooked, gummy grin
A disgusting dental sin
That the strictest braces couldn’t hope to fix
He’s a fool
Just a fool
Kiwis laugh at him for hours
And he keeps showing his power
Levels faster than we ever could reveal
a  mere laughingstock, a sap
all his reasoning is crap
he could never prove his “intellect” is real!

Of course, that night in Holden’s thread
Things really did come to a head
He was making such sick burns
And every one of them well-earned
And if it wasn’t the best wit
No one seemed to mind a bit
That I recall
No, not at all*

*Ah! He’s a cow!
A damned lolcow!
Getting older, he might age
But no lolcows ever change
They just disappear so meekly
And then we forget completely!*

*Oh no (2x)
But...but,*

*We’re laughing with him when he posts?
Aren’t we?
Compared to Marj, we like him most
Don’t we?*
C*ould I be wrong?
Could it be so?*
O*h where, oh where
Did Churchy go?*

*TJ! Are we just fools who’ve lost our minds
Or have we really been too blind to realize?
Oh TJ! You took Holden down before our very eyes!
TJ! You may still be
That crazy, awkward, redneck guy we know
But oh! Over night we’ve seen how far your banter goes.*

*Oh TJ! While you were churning replies
Were we out yonder somewhere sperging at a meme?
Oh TJ! Are you real or are you just
a Kiwi’s dream?
Although your whining’s never witty,
And your smugness is so shitty,
Against Holden, you’re exactly the man we need. *


----------



## Zoobles (Jan 7, 2016)

not sure if this goes here or in the voices of spergatory, so I dropped it here to be safe. 



FOURTEEN BRANCHLAND COURT
Performed by: About:Blank
Lyrics by: @Harakudoshi
Music by: the Eagles

From:
1/5 - Lesbian Sleepover Party Announcement


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Jan 7, 2016)

about:blank said:


> not sure if this goes here or in the voices of spergatory, so I dropped it here to be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I want to thank the academy, and Satan WOO Satan and everyone else who made this honour possible


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 7, 2016)

Pine Tar said:


> /cow/ was wrong, Tubular Monkey isn't A-Log, I am!


This guy sounds like a rapist.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 7, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> This guy sounds like a rapist.





 
are you slandering our beloved Pine Tar?


----------

